# Anatomy picture?



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

My kids and I would like to learn more about our hedgie's anatomy, both inside and out, but I can't seem to find anything online. Does anyone know where we can get some pictures or charts that show internal organs, body parts, etc.? We are especially curious about Holly's reverse mohawk!  

Thanks!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

There's a veterinary book on exotic animal medcine that has a teeny tiny section on hedgehogs. It's quite expensive and the info's mostly wrong but there is pictures of hedgehog anatomy and even some radiographs.

It's called" Ferrets, Rabbits and Rodents: Clinical Medicine and Surgery (Ferrets, Rabbits & Rodents)" http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0721693776/veterinaryboo-20#_ you should ask you hedgie vet if they have this book or another textbook that has pictures of hedgehog anatomy or radiographs and if they wouldn't mind photocopying the pics for you. Or if someone on here owns that book or a similar one they might be able to scan the pics and send them to ya


----------



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion! I'll take a look at the book and give my vet a call to see if they have it.


----------

